

What I wish html was like: S-expression based with macros/special forms - JimmyRuska
http://94.249.190.129/

======
JimmyRuska
This is my new parser. You change stuff in textarea and click submit to view
changes. Sorry if it's not 100% there and the way I present it is simple, just
was excited to share somewhere. I will use it to replace bbcode/markup/textile
on future sites. I can easily add dsl-like forms, like table and list in the
above example, to the parser for generating things like graphs or exploiting
html5 features with less typing. I posted this last night but deleted it
because it had an issue where it would stack overflow if people spammed it
because I was accidentally doubling the macros every loop. Even though it
accepts css, it should be safe to use by users. any tag can use css. It's on a
cheap vps for testing, the parser and server are both written in erlang.

